# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Floky, lapin dans le 33, Au Bazar des Nac

## bidule67

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Floky
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 8 ans 9 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 33 - Gironde
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 85 





 

*Pourquoi est-il arrivé à l'association ?* : Son propriétaire ne pouvait plus assurer les soins

*Date de naissance* : né le 14/04/2014

*Couleur et variété* : Robe blanche, quelques taches brunes

*Problèmes médicaux :* Floky pèse 1,420 kg. Il a eu le nez fracturé il y a quelques années ce qui a provoqué une malocclusion des incisives et une déviation des dents jugales qui ne sont pas bien alignées. A terme les incisives sont à enlever. Il a aussi un abcès de la cornée de lil gauche, probablement dû à une griffure de chat. Un traitement médicamenteux est en cours mais il est possible quil faille intervenir chirurgicalement. Il a une induration de la joue droite, sous loreille qui est soit un abcès dentaire soit une infection de la parotide(glande salivaire), il est traité par antibiotique.

*Comportement* : Calme et sociable. Territorial dans son enclos.

Les conditions d'adoption sont visibles sur le site de l'association www.aubazardesnac.com

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop mignon

----------


## bidule67

merci !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

